# A Defence of the Sincere and True Translations of the Holy Scriptures...



## SolaGratia (May 18, 2009)

Just in case, we have some wonderful works on the PB Links concerning Translations & Manuscripts such as:

*A Defence of the Sincere and True Translations of the Holy Scriptures Into the English


THE CAUSES OF THE CORRUPTION OF THE TRADITIONAL TEXT OF THE
HOLY GOSPELS*

And more found Here: Links and Downloads Manager - Translations & Manuscripts - The PuritanBoard


----------

